# TRIVANDRUM | Projects & Construction



## shelly (Jun 24, 2005)

*TRIVANDRUM TECHNOPARK PHASE 1st*


----------



## shelly (Jun 24, 2005)

*TRIVANDRUM TECHNOPARK PHASE 3 under construction*


----------



## shelly (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## shelly (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## shelly (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## shelly (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## shelly (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## shelly (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## scorpiogenius (Apr 28, 2007)

More highrises launched in the city CBD; sure signs of how recession is evaporating from the city. 

*Heera Four Pillars*
*21* floors X *4* blocks
536 apartment units
Killippalam
Off National Highway 47
Trivandrum


----------



## scorpiogenius (Apr 28, 2007)

*Technopark Phase III*

Video of the current and ongoing developments of Technopark, the largest and Greenest IT Park in India, including the state-of-the-art Technopark Phase III near National Highway 47 Bypass, Trivandrum.






The perspectives and layouts have been posted here in this page by Shelly. Video courtesy *Trivandrum Fast Forward blog.* :cheers1:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, that quiet a design!


----------



## scorpiogenius (Apr 28, 2007)

*Intelligent Trivandrum*

The* India IT Summit 2009* is being held in the renowned beach resort of Kovalam. *Trivandrum Development Front* (TDF) showcases the city and its uniqueness among contemporary Indian cities. Watch the *Youtube* video and the brochure here! :cheers1:

http://www.tribiz.in/intelligenttrivandrum.html 

video courtesy: Chandrurajan and Tribiz


----------



## scorpiogenius (Apr 28, 2007)

One of India's leading software development companies *UST Global* launches their new 36-acre campus in Trivandrum, the IT hub of Kerala state. 

*UST Global*
Land area: *36 acres*
Location: off *National Highway Bypass* (Trivandrum) and close to Infosys Campus on Technopark Phase II
Floors: *21*
Height: approx *80m*


----------



## scorpiogenius (Apr 28, 2007)

More perspectives courtesy AjayyPP. 

UST Global Campus, Technopark Phase II, Trivandrum

*Views*


















*
Models*


----------



## ajithv (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## ajithv (Jan 15, 2007)

*Project by KN Trust at Pappanamcode,Thiruvananthapuram.

G+24Floors X 3 Towers. 270 Units Residential and 5.0 L.Sqft Mall Space.*














































Courtesy : Shafi


----------



## scorpiogenius (Apr 28, 2007)

*Tata Consultancy Services*, India's #1 IT Company unveils its state-of-the-art Campus in Technopark, Trivandrum.

_[Originally posted by Rajesh SM and Shafi in Trivandrum Projects thread]_

TCS Campus
25 Acres
3.5 million sq ft built up area

Structural Design Consultant
MEP Consultants, Mumbai
http://stupdesignforum.net/

Contract awarded to Leighton Welspun Contractors Pvt Ltd
www.leightonint.com 




Rajesh SM said:


>


----------



## ajithv (Jan 15, 2007)

*Trivandrum | International Multi-Purpose Greenfield Stadium*

The International Multi-Purpose Greenfield Stadium proposed to be constructing in the space available on the Kerala University Campus, Karyavattom, Thiruvananthapuram. This stadium is also the proposed venue for Opening/Closing ceremony for the 35th National games to be held at Kerala,Thiruvananthapuram as the main venue.The total land in the layout is 34 acres.The stadium will be built in 2 tiers and the capacity of the stadium is 50,000 and will have 6 lighting towers.The other components include Mall, Exhibition cum Trade Center, Swimming Pool etc

*Conceptual Design Perspective View*



















*Layout Plan*










*From Google Maps*

_Now_










_After_ 









*
Design Gudelines*

The construction is going to be on DBOT basis, the minimum design guidelines and minimum specifications were supplied by National Games Secretariate for the preparation of the Conceptual Design.

http://bit.ly/sLOtCh


----------



## ajithv (Jan 15, 2007)

*Trivandrum International Stadium*

*The latest detailing on the Trivandrum Stadium Project*

*Layout*










*Aerial View from South Side*










*Aerial Night View from South Side*










*Aerial View from East Side*










*Aerial Night View from East Side*










Source


----------



## ajithv (Jan 15, 2007)

*View of Entrance Plaza*










*Night View of Entrance Plaza/Retail Area*










*View of Club House*










*Aerial View of Club House*










Source


----------



## ajithv (Jan 15, 2007)

*More Views*























































Source


----------



## DeadManWalking (Apr 12, 2013)

67936991


----------



## akhil.kris1996 (Jan 28, 2019)

DeadManWalking said:


> 67936991


ithinde stake il&fs vitto?? matte case vanja timeil ithokke liquidate cheyunanlo paranjathu


----------

